# Is this ibs or something worse



## Riana (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm 29 and snd for weeks been having stomach problems. First I had a stomach virus turn it went away then I started to have to keep peeing and then that got better then it got bad again. I feel achy pains in my sides and hips that come and go. I feel pains in lower back sometimes it's all over back but mostly the sides of lower back. My ankles also feel achy and I have pelvic pain like cramps that come and go. I get achiness in thigh. I'm also feeling bloating it don't look bloated but it's a feeling from above belly button to pelvic area it comes and goes l. When I have to pee it feels more bloated. I have really bad anxiety so I worry it ls ovarian cancer. I went to my dr and told her she said it's unlikely oc maybe ulcer or something she felt my stomach said she felt gas and is sending me for a ultrasound which I'm scared that death of going to afraid there gonna find something. I'm hoping this is ibs but don't know anyone know


----------



## Riana (Sep 1, 2016)

Someone answer I'm so worried


----------



## rachill17 (Oct 5, 2016)

I can't relate on the symptoms. But I would definetly try and remain calm, the more worried and worked up I get the worse my IBS is. My "falre-ups" or whatever they are called are about 3 months at a time, they will stop for 2 weeks and go back again. Those 2 weeks are the best weeks of my life. But I know the more nervous and anxious I get the worse my IBS gets. I know it's going to be hard to relax your mind, but I would just start looking at the positive sides of going to a doctor. If it is something they will give you answers, if it isn't anything that's good. If it is something it's good you are going sooner than later before anything gets worse. I'm sorry I cannot be much more help and I know relaxing your mind when you're worried is easier said than done.


----------



## minervaabaldwin (Oct 15, 2016)

Be calm and do proper treatment as directed by the physician. Regular exercise will help you a lot.


----------



## KellyPa78 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Riana,
Did you get given any antibiotics recently?
I'm starting to learn that the reason sometimes minor problems develop into bigger problems is because of the antibiotics used to treat the first problem will play havoc with your gut bacteria.


----------

